
“We’re here to put a dent in the universe. Otherwise, why else even be here?” - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/an-undented-universe/
======
ddingus
We may be here to appreciate it, live harmoniously, grow, experience and tell
the story too.

~~~
karjaluoto
I agree, but I also suspect you didn’t read the post. ;-)

~~~
ddingus
Guilty Cheers!

